# Covid vaccine, if you haven't had it ...



## Phil Pascoe (30 Mar 2022)

Please get it as soon as possible.

R.I.P Jonathan Matthew Pascoe, my beautiful boy. 21/5/01 - 30/3/22. He refused to get vaccinated and died of complications from covid. Five days from being healthy to being dead.


----------



## Inspector (30 Mar 2022)

I’ve had the vaccine as soon as I could and the booster too. There are no words that will ease the pain of your loss. Condolences.
Pete


----------



## niemeyjt (30 Mar 2022)

So sorry for your loss. 

You are very brave to make that post so soon - and thoughtful to try to prevent other families from going through the same thing.


----------



## johnnyb (30 Mar 2022)

I'm really sorry to hear this. I hear many people (younger than me) come out with many spurious reasons not to have the vax/ boosters. this is a towering reason to have the jab.


----------



## misterfish (30 Mar 2022)

So sorry to hear your terrible news. Condolences from my wife and me.

Hannah and Jeff


----------



## clogs (30 Mar 2022)

Sorry to hear of your loss........

had my two and just got the booster.....
they had to threaten the gen public with heavy fines here for people not getting jabbed......
Of course it wont matter to soon as the tourist season is just weeks away....
and the infection rate will climb again...


----------



## gog64 (30 Mar 2022)

I’m so sorry for your loss Phil, what a terrible shock. My condolences.

I have always and will continue to try to convince people to get vaccinated.


----------



## owen (30 Mar 2022)

So sorry to hear that Phil, my thoughts are with you. I really can't understand people's thinking with not having the vaccine.


----------



## Gordon Tarling (30 Mar 2022)

I honestly can't begin to think how you must be feeling right now, but you have my heartfelt sympathy. You have lots of friends on this forum who are here for you should you need them.

G.


----------



## Jameshow (30 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Please get it as soon as possible.
> 
> R.I.P Jonathan Matthew Pascoe, my beautiful boy. 24/5/01 - 30/3/22. He refused to get vaccinated and died of complications from covid. Five days from being healthy to being dead.


I don't know you must be feeling right now, thoughts and support for you and your family at this time


----------



## Suffolkboy (30 Mar 2022)

That's awful. 

Condolences.


----------



## Daniel2 (30 Mar 2022)

I'm so sorry, Phil.
It's every parent's worst nightmare.
Thank you for telling us and stay strong my friend.
My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Noel (30 Mar 2022)

So sad for your loss Phil. So unfair.
Take care and thinking of you and your family.


----------



## selectortone (30 Mar 2022)

What a terrible thing. My condolences to you Phil. No words really...


----------



## dzj (30 Mar 2022)

Condolences. Such terrible, terrible news.


----------



## artie (30 Mar 2022)

I don't think anyone expects to outlive their children It has to be one of the most terrible things that can happen.
Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Mar 2022)

A bit of a double whammy - our second daughter died at three days old.


----------



## Farm Labourer (30 Mar 2022)

How terribly, terribly sad - post #1 and #17.


----------



## Woody2Shoes (30 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Please get it as soon as possible.
> 
> R.I.P Jonathan Matthew Pascoe, my beautiful boy. 24/5/01 - 30/3/22. He refused to get vaccinated and died of complications from covid. Five days from being healthy to being dead.


I have two youngsters of a very similar age. I can't imagine how you must feel. Heartfelt condolences to you and yours.


----------



## Daniel2 (30 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> A bit of a double whammy - our second daughter died at three days old.



The crosses that some of us are expected to bear just seem
so injust sometimes.


----------



## Sandyn (30 Mar 2022)

So sorry to hear of your loss Phil. As a father of two kids of a similar age, the thought of anything like that happening is so utterly dreadful. My thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## shed9 (30 Mar 2022)

No words...........


----------



## AES (30 Mar 2022)

Phil, my sincere condolences. Nothing I nor anyone else can say really.

Thanks for reminding everyone.

FWIW, a friend of a friend (more an acquaintance really) died a couple or 3 months ago. He left a wife and 2 kids, and along with everything else, with a small business to run as well (she hadn't previously been all that much involved) .

He BTW, was in his early 50's, so it's not just the youngsters who are/were against the jab/s. Had quite a long talk with him a while back and he was vehemently opposed. When you came right down to it he was convinced that "they" are out to get us - but he couldn't even begin to explain who "they" really are/were!

None of which helps you Phil, so sorry.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Mar 2022)

Reminds me of the cartoon done with a picture of Margaret Keenan, the first person to get the vaccine. The caption was "Now Bill Gates controls Margaret Keenan, 91, what's he going to do with her?"


----------



## Stigmorgan (30 Mar 2022)

Ahhh dung so so so sorry to hear this @Phil Pascoe my thoughts and sympathies are with you


----------



## guineafowl21 (30 Mar 2022)

Rest in peace, Pascoe’s boy. Will raise a drink to him tonight.


----------



## Bingy man (30 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Please get it as soon as possible.
> 
> R.I.P Jonathan Matthew Pascoe, my beautiful boy. 24/5/01 - 30/3/22. He refused to get vaccinated and died of complications from covid. Five days from being healthy to being dead.


I’m truly sorry for the loss of your son and daughter there is little anyone can say or do to ease your grief. I lost my 2 best friends on the same day during the first wave of covid and 18 months later my dad passed away. My mom would not have the vaccine but 6 months after my dad passed mom suffered a near fatal stroke-she’s in a care home and is now vaccinated- although I don’t know you personally I have dealt with unbearable stress and anxiety so your post has touched me and I urge you to keep talking to friends and family and if things get bad and dark seek out professional help .DONT do what I did and bottle it all up as it can destroy you as it very nearly did to me. Please keep talking it helps you to try and come to terms with such devastating events. Take care Phil and if you need to talk I’m here ( Patrick)


----------



## Linus (30 Mar 2022)

My condolences Phil. No words really help.
Lyn


----------



## Spectric (30 Mar 2022)

Thats no age at all, such a waste of a life but as said there are no words that can ease what you are going through, my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Fitzroy (30 Mar 2022)

I am so sorry to hear of your terrible news, I can't begin to imagine the pain you and your family are going through right now. Thoughts and sympathies are with you.

Fitz


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (30 Mar 2022)

Sorry to hear you loss Phil. Just lost my daughter she died 
from smoking related cancer.
We can only guide our children on the right path but at some
point we have to let them be their own person.
My other cheeky girl is hell bent on disbelieving covid exist she 
reads all the anti vaxxer rubbish but what can we do.
Again sorry for you loss. 
Every day I miss her more...


----------



## MikeK (30 Mar 2022)

Phil, I am so sorry about the loss of your son and daughter. I wish you and your family the best.


----------



## Terry - Somerset (30 Mar 2022)

I was terribly sorry to read this. 

I just wonder - why? when the evidence is so clear.

With best wishes for better days ahead.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Mar 2022)

He was young and invincible, like so many others.


----------



## Ozi (30 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> A bit of a double whammy - our second daughter died at three days old.


No parent should have to go through that once yet alone twice, truly awful news. So sorry for you and your family. I hope your posting pushes someone else into getting protected.


----------



## Doug71 (30 Mar 2022)

So sorry to hear this Phil.

My condolences to you and your family.


----------



## MARK.B. (30 Mar 2022)

So very sorry for your loss Phil, my condolences to you and your family


----------



## Jamesc (30 Mar 2022)

So very sorry for your loss Phil


----------



## Fitzroy (30 Mar 2022)

The internet is an odd place and serves to inform and miss lead, often in equal quantities. When we were young is was much harder to be exposed to alternative ideas and to be led a stray.

My wife’s family is Russian and they honestly believe the Ukraine situation is justified, they are not stupid or bad people they’ve just been miss informed. 

I hope you are not feeling anger towards your son for his decision, the world is more complicated than ever to decipher. 

Fitz.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Mar 2022)

The daft thing was that he wasn't really against the vaccine - he just said when the time came that for some reason he needed to have it he would, but just not yet.


----------



## Bingy man (30 Mar 2022)

Fitzroy said:


> The internet is an odd place and serves to inform and miss lead, often in equal quantities. When we were young is was much harder to be exposed to alternative ideas and to be led a stray.
> 
> My wife’s family is Russian and they honestly believe the Ukraine situation is justified, they are not stupid or bad people they’ve just been miss informed.
> 
> ...


I couldn’t agree more , I use the internet like many people but for me it’s a guide and I don’t take everything I read as gospel. My x for example will self diagnose via the internet and then proceed to convince herself that she has some far out illness because it fits some of her symptoms but tell her to phone 111 and it’s pointless — in her opinion as in her words there just students and don’t know anything. History unfortunately has shown us that the medical profession do get thinks wrong from time to time eg the thalidomide scandal many years ago that led to multiple children being born with deformed or missing limbs but these occurrences are thankfully rare. Myself I’d take my chances with the covid vaccine than worry about possible side effects and I’ve had my 3 shots so far . I have 3 family members who not had any and no amount of conversions will convince them otherwise.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Mar 2022)

I was a heavy smoker for thirty years (stopped 18 years ago) and I've had double pneumonia twice, I'm a diabetic double amputee but not high risk, apparently. I've just tested negative after ten days of little more than a mild cold. I'm so glad I've had my three jabs.


----------



## tibi (30 Mar 2022)

Heartfelt condolences Phil. I am very sorry for your loss, too (


----------



## Bingy man (30 Mar 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> I was a heavy smoker for thirty years (stopped 18 years ago) and I've had double pneumonia twice, I'm a diabetic double amputee but not high risk, apparently. I've just tested negative after ten days of little more than a mild cold. I'm so glad I've had my three jabs.


I’ve smoked for a similar length of time but over the last 2 years I’m smoking more than ever -my son keeps asking me to stop and my health is saying the same so definitely time to give it some serious thought-£3.20 for 20 when I started £11.00 now - the tools I could buy with that money saved for 12 months and the improvements to my health are obvious


----------



## Thingybob (30 Mar 2022)

Condolences Phil sorry for your loss


----------



## sploo (30 Mar 2022)

Absolutely rotten Phil. So sorry to hear. That's something no parent should ever have to experience.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (30 Mar 2022)

I stopped smoking several times over the years, once for two years. I had stopped for a few months and saw my GP. He asked (he was a smoker) if I was still off them - I said no - he said don't worry, try again when you're ready. If you're not ready you won't stop. He was right.


----------



## thetyreman (30 Mar 2022)

sorry for your loss Phil!


----------



## mikej460 (30 Mar 2022)

I'm so very sorry to hear your dreadful news Phil, my sincere condolences


----------



## --Tom-- (30 Mar 2022)

Can’t imagine the feelings of loss you must have. 
Sometimes the hardest thing is to let other people help, try not to think you have to deal with this alone.


----------



## Bojam (30 Mar 2022)

Shocking and terribly sad. Our deepest condolences!


----------



## Tuna808 (31 Mar 2022)

Sad news Phil,our deepest condolences for you and your family,god bless you all.


----------



## MikeJhn (31 Mar 2022)

No parent should outlive their child, my deep felt condolences.

Can anyone remember an anti vaccination movement against Polio, TB or Smallpox in their childhood, you just lined up at school and was given them, all three are now mostly eradicated.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Mar 2022)

My father had polio, I nearly died from measles. My uncle had diphtheria and my grandfather died of TB. This was the first the first innoculation either of my children didn't have. He was an adult, I couldn't make him have it.


----------



## MikeJhn (31 Mar 2022)

I know this will not help, but there seems to be a history of a weak constitution within your family by the looks of that post, *please look after yourself* and do everything you can to steer clear of any large gatherings and those you suspect of not being vaccinated, I am of the opinion they could be carriers.


----------



## Morag Jones (31 Mar 2022)

So, so sorry to hear about your loss. 
M


----------



## RobinBHM (31 Mar 2022)

What shocking news, I had to read the opening post a number of times to take it in. It sounds like cytokine storm 

Phil, I’m ever so sorry to hear about your son, my thoughts are with you


----------



## Keith Cocker (31 Mar 2022)

I’m so sorry for your loss Phil.


----------



## MorrisWoodman12 (31 Mar 2022)

Deepest and heartfelt condolences Phil. There are never any suitable words for these occurrences.


----------



## HamsterJam (31 Mar 2022)

So sorry to hear of your loss Phil.


----------



## gregmcateer (31 Mar 2022)

Phil, 
My heart felt condolences to you and your family. 
My son is just a few months older than yours and I can't begin to imagine how you must be feeling. I'm so sorry. 
Best wishes
Greg


----------



## Jonm (31 Mar 2022)

Phil, this is so sad, such an awful thing to happen. Life seems so unfair at times. I am quite shocked and cannot imagine your feelings of loss. Best wishes to you and your family.


----------



## fixit45 (31 Mar 2022)

Phil, my thoughts go out to you


----------



## Sgian Dubh (31 Mar 2022)

I'm sorry to hear this news. It's difficult for me to imagine the pain you and your family must be experiencing, but hope you have the strength and support to get through it. Slainte.


----------



## Trextr7monkey (31 Mar 2022)

I logged in to see the latest good work, daily problems and happy banter. So shocked to read your news it’s a hard reality check for all of us and no words from us can describe how you must feel.
Stay strong and positive- you must have many happy memories to hold on to. A time when family is very important.
All the best 
Mike


----------



## xy mosian (31 Mar 2022)

My heart goes out to you and your family Phil. 
geoff


----------



## baldkev (31 Mar 2022)

Jeez Phil, sorry to hear that  
Stay strong. People seem to think its not a problem any more, not nearly enough people wearing masks now and even people going to work with covid now! 
Our thoughts are with you and your family


----------



## George of the Wood (31 Mar 2022)

Phil,
I am truly deeply sorry for your losses. May God give you the strength to only remember the good times you shared with your children.

Zoe se sas.

--George


----------



## richard.selwyn (31 Mar 2022)

I am very sorry for your loss. My mother died of Covid and I couldn't get to see her and we still have not had a ceremony, but she was, as she liked to tell me "past her sell by date" at 96. Please take care.


----------



## Lefley (31 Mar 2022)

At my worksite it’s the young ones that refuse to get vaccinated. And then when they get really sick they said it was pneumonia that put them in hospital not Covid. They are so stubborn. They will drink and smoke but somehow they believe the vaccine is not good for there health. I believe social media has a huge part in there decisions. They can find so much false of misleading info to validate there decisions. Unfortunately you can not influence there stand or decision much. They have to live there life. I feel so bad for you. People don’t realize that a simple jab can save you're life. Being young and strong is no defence from Covid. The first person in our community that got Covid never really was the same when initially recovered. 2 1/2 years of on going heath problems Covid related. He recently just died from two massive strokes.


----------



## Sirenity (31 Mar 2022)

Phil, Thoughts with you and yours. I just wanted to post to say I've been working to persuade and encourage those who are resistant throughout and have had success with some (Not always sadly). 

I'd become a little despondent and feeling it maybe wasn't worthwhile recently, but I promise you I will go back to having those conversations, quietly and supportively with fresh urgency.


----------



## joethedrummer (31 Mar 2022)

,,Greatest sympathies Phil, Can"t string any words together that would help,,


----------



## NormanB (1 Apr 2022)

MikeJhn said:


> I know this will not help, but there seems to be a history of a weak constitution within your family by the looks of that post, *please look after yourself* and do everything you can to steer clear of any large gatherings and those you suspect of not being vaccinated, I am of the opinion they could be carriers.


What a shocking, ill informed, irresponsible post.


----------



## Steve_Scott (1 Apr 2022)

NormanB said:


> What a shocking, ill informed, irresponsible post.


Whilst I agree with your technical appraisal of the post (indeed, the vaccinated are more likely to be carriers based on the fact that the vaccine doesn’t stop you getting it, and there’s more people vaccinated than not), I get the feeling the post was well meaning and this thread is the last place where a debate of this nature should break out...

Phil, my thoughts go out to you. I lost my dad in December and it knocked me for six. I can only imagine how much worse it must be dealing with the loss of your son, particularly given the circumstances. It’s ok to not be ok, and please reach out for help to those around you when you realise you need it.


----------



## paulm (1 Apr 2022)

So sorry to hear about your son Phil.


----------



## Jonm (1 Apr 2022)

Steve_Scott said:


> this thread is the last place where a debate of this nature should break out


Please everyone, follow this, I feel I should not even be posting this. If you agree just put a like and leave it at that.


----------



## swisstony (1 Apr 2022)

Jesus, utterly devastated for you and so much respect for sharing that sad news with us all. I completely understand that it must have been hard even sharing that news with complete strangers let alone what you must be going through as a family. I have two sons myself, one older than yours and one slightly younger and I was desperate for them to be jabbed and they saw sense in the end . My youngest daughter ( 17) has only had two jabs as the booster is not available for her age group which is madness as that age group is the most social , plus she works with nursery kids. And this morning find out she has tested positive so we are keeping an eye on her. Anyway less of my concerns, I do feel for you and your family and am sending my deepest condolences. Take care


----------



## Bingy man (1 Apr 2022)

Sincere apologies my like for this post was ref. To avoid crowded places.


----------



## Droogs (1 Apr 2022)

Only just seen this thread Phil, my most heartfelt sympathy. A parent outliving their children is probably the hardest cross to bear. You are in my thoughts and I hope that all in the family can take a modicum of strength in knowing that. It is vital for us all to have vaccines where available. I can hardly conceive of people not even having had one as I am due to get my 5th on next week. 

Take the time to grieve mate no matter how long it takes.


----------



## Doug N (1 Apr 2022)

Phil,
I obviously only 'know' you through this site, but I would nevertheless like to add my deepest condolences on your tragic loss.

As others have said we are all here to support you.

Best regards
Doug Nichols


----------



## TomGW (1 Apr 2022)

Phil, my sincere condolences. As a father, I can only begin to understand your pain and loss. Tom


----------



## paulrbarnard (1 Apr 2022)

Devastating. I can’t begin to comprehend how you must be feeling.


----------



## ian33a (1 Apr 2022)

I've only just seen this Phil.

How devastating for you. So sorry to hear this news.

A few weeks ago I discovered that a fitter who used to work for us had died from Covid - older than your son at 41, but, un-jabbed, and so tragic for his family.

I can't begin to imagine how terrible you must be feeling.


----------



## Jacob (1 Apr 2022)

Very sad news. The anti vax propagandists must carry much of the blame.
Just had my 4th jab (75+) and feeling OK.
Just had hip replacement too and recovering fast. Thank christ for the NHS!


----------



## johnny (2 Apr 2022)

so sad to hear of your tragic loss Phil . I cannot begin to imagine how you and your Family must feel at the moment ,trying to understand and come to terms with the loss of your beautiful young lad. Heartfelt condolences .


----------



## dephill (2 Apr 2022)

Heartfelt condolences Phil.
To think I was literally just pondering whether I want my two kids (5 & 7) to get the jab - needless to say I’ll be booking it as soon as I get off typing this message.
I don’t really know you but much thanks and (manly) hugs,
Nick


----------



## Adam W. (2 Apr 2022)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss Phil, it must be devastating for you and your family.


----------



## Keith 66 (2 Apr 2022)

My condolences, My son is the same age & i cant imagine.
Last week i was sitting in the club bar with two friends, neither have been vaccinated & i simply cannot understand where & how they make the decision not to have it. Social media has a lot to answer for.


----------



## scooby (3 Apr 2022)

Sorry to hear that news Phil


----------



## William2020 (3 Apr 2022)

As a father of two much younger children, my heartfelt condolences to you and your family Phil. 
When you feel up to it, perhaps you might speak to your son’s former school/college. Hopefully, sharing your story might help convince some more to get vaccinated and in doing so save some others from such a tragedy, then perhaps just a little good might come from such terrible thing.
As others have said, it really is okay not to be okay. We don’t know each other, but if you ever wanted someone to talk to, I’d be happy to listen. 
My deepest sympathies. 
Will


----------



## Garno (3 Apr 2022)

I've only just seen this thread @Phil Pascoe so apologies for the lateness.

I am so sorry and saddened for your loss Phil.

If there is ANYTHING I can do please do not hesitate to message me.
Both mine and Jan's thoughts will be with you during this awful time you are going through. 
Take care my friend

Gary


----------



## Austin Branson (3 Apr 2022)

Phil Pascoe said:


> Please get it as soon as possible.
> 
> R.I.P Jonathan Matthew Pascoe, my beautiful boy. 21/5/01 - 30/3/22. He refused to get vaccinated and died of complications from covid. Five days from being healthy to being dead.


That is awful. You have all my sympathy. My youngest is nearly 40, and he too, denies the vaccine. It scares me to death.


----------

